# Orthodoxy of Waldensians



## nwink (Jul 27, 2013)

*Orthodoxy of Waldenses*

Where did the Waldenses generally stand in relation to Trinitarian, Christological, Anti-Pelagian matters? (Were they generally orthodox?)


----------



## nwink (Jul 27, 2013)

Just found these confessions: Waldensian Confessions


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jul 27, 2013)

It should be noted that many Waldensians joined the Reformed churches during the Reformation. So they couldn't have been too bad.


----------



## hikingthetrail37 (Jul 28, 2013)

Which day of the week did they keep holy? Was it the first day of the week or the seventh day?


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 28, 2013)

Something to note: several of the quasi-splinter groups such as the Lollards and the Waldensians ended up aligning with Protestants after the Reformation, but many of the documents we have for them come from a point in time after they had been influenced by mainstream Protestant views. Thus, it's not clear what all their beliefs and practices were in earlier times. Clearly, their affiliation indicates they were closer to Protestantism than Catholicism, but they may have been primarily anti-Catholic for various reasons without originally holding to vital Protestant principles.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 28, 2013)

It's a little easier to see the pre-Reformational influence of the Lollards, especially since Luther declared: ""Ich ben ein Hussite!" (I am a Hussite)

The Waldensians are obviously much earlier. It seems the Waldensians owe much to the French never quite being on board with Rome after the whole mess with the Papacy being in Avignon.

I find it fascinating, in the Providence of God, how some of the national elements came together to set the conditions for the Reformation to survive.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 28, 2013)

For a fun fictonal read, try _Rora_ by Huggins. It's on a Waldensian hero.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 30, 2013)

Semper Fidelis said:


> It's a little easier to see the pre-Reformational influence of the Lollards, especially since Luther declared: ""Ich ben ein Hussite!" (I am a Hussite)



Weren't the Lollards English and the Hussites Czech? Is it typical to apply the term Lollard to the Hussite movement?


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jul 30, 2013)

Correct. The "Lollards" were followers of John Wycliffe in England. The "Hussites" were followers of Jan Hus in Czechoslovakia.

Lollards are not Hussites.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2013)

True, but Hus drew heavily from Wycliff's work.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jul 30, 2013)

I have no doubt of that.


----------

